# Midwife recommendations in the Bay area wanted!!



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi- my sister in law just move to the bay area from Portland Oregon and needs to find a good midwife asap. She had a great one up here in Oregon and now that she's in San Hose, she says she can't find any. Any recommendations would be so appreciated. She's 25 weeks and really doesn't want to go with an OB. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/midwife2/


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

try the Berkeley Parents network.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm guessing this isn't needed anymore, but I highly, highly, HIGHLY recommend Sunshine Tomlin of Sunshine Midwifery. She delivered my Chickadee!

http://www.sunshinemidwifery.com/Home.html


----------

